# Twisted killer taunts victim’s family in court



## kwflatbed

Remorseless killer Francis 'Kicka 'Lang is escorted yesterday in court after getting a life term for the murder of Suffolk Deputy Sheriff Sgt. Richard 'Ricky 'Dever. (Staff photo by David Goldman)

By *Michele McPhee*
Boston Herald Police Bureau Chief


Wednesday, December 13, 2006 - Updated: 08:08 AM EST

*O*ne cop spat out the word that precisely describes Francis "Kicka" Lang yesterday after the career thug was found guilty of murdering a respected lawman.

 "Maggot."


Lang was convicted of murder in the first degree for repeatedly stabbing Sgt. Richard "Ricky" Dever, a 35-year-old Suffolk deputy sheriff who died protecting the patrons of a Charlestown pub last March.

After the verdict was read, Lang proved he was worse than a maggot when he sneered and spewed these vile words to the victim's family in court:

"Life is better than death," Lang blurted with a sick grin. "I'm doing better than Ricky." 
 But grace is the word that precisely describes the Dever family. And watching their stoic dignity as they refused to be provoked by the words of a lowlife makes it clear how Ricky Dever became a man of grace as well, a man loved and appreciated by his fellow sheriffs, his Dorchester neighbors, even the cons he guarded at South Bay prison. 
Dever's parents, William and Kathleen, and his sister, Sheila, winced and then quietly wept; his brothers Brendan and Tim were stonefaced. None reacted. 
Lang, after all, is the "Anti-Ricky," as Brendan Dever, a Boston police officer, said yesterday in an emotional victim impact statement. 
"Words cannot describe how much loathing I have for you," the cop told Lang. "You are nothing but a disgrace to Boston, to Charlestown, and to society as a whole. 
"Ricky had the heart of a lion. You're a coward," Dever said. 
Lang, a career criminal, had been out of federal prison for just 22 days when he tried to enter Sullivan's, a bar he had been banned from, armed with a knife to start trouble. 
Dever had escorted him outside when Lang pounced, stabbing the sheriff over and over before slashing him across the face. 
Then he ran and hid. 
During his trial, Lang giggled with his defense attorneys, smirked at court spectators, and loudly declared, "I'll be home in a week," according to brother Tim Dever's impact statement. 
"For two weeks we have heard about the actions of two completely opposite men, my brother Rick and Francis Lang," he said. "Rick was murdered over nothing at all. 
"Kicka IS going home. Back to prison to live like the animal and coward he is." 
Tim Dever also spoke about how on the night his brother was murdered, his wife was pregnant with the couple's second child, a boy that would be named for his fallen uncle. Tim's first child, a little girl named Elizabeth, was Ricky's goddaughter. 
"Little Rick will not have his own memories of his uncle," Tim Dever said. 
But it was the words of Kathleen Dever that moved the hardbitten BPD detectives - who, along with prosecutor Ed Zabin, were praised yesterday - to tears. 
"There is one question I need to ask you Mr. Lang," she said softly. "Why? You took away the heart and soul of our family.

"The words 'He didn't make it' go over and over in my mind every night." 
 Kathleen Dever then recalled the phrase she whispers over her son's grave as she grapples with the torment of life without him. 
"Damn you, Kicka, for changing our lives forever." 
After Judge Stephen E. Neel sentenced Lang to life without parole, the Dever family left the courtroom to an explosion of applause from the more than 200 Boston cops and sheriffs crowding the hallway. The thunderous clapping recognized the family for raising a man who was the polar opposite of his killer. 
Before leaving the courthouse, a juror grasped Tim Dever's hand and squeezed it saying, "I hope you get some peace from this."


----------



## KozmoKramer

I’ve been noticing more and more lately, of this shameful trend evolving by these POS criminals to taunt and antagonize the families of their victims during and after their trial. In a sick and perverse attempt to further wound the victim and their relatives.
It must be some kind of delusional, demented blame shift, whereby the cowardly assassin feels wronged by the victim for their going to prison. I really feel bad for the Dever family. This punk needs some serious “jailhouse” justice served.


----------



## Mongo

POS will get his.


----------



## Wiggum_1

I'm sure Francis will think diffrently when he becomes "Queen for the Day" and gets traded around for cartons of cigarettes.


----------



## Oscar32

I blame acts like this on violent video games like the Grand Theft Auto series and the game "Postal 1 and 2" These games teach the player to commit acts like this that degrade the family's of the ones involved and furthermore, teaches the player that this sort of activity is OK. I will give an example of one of these games; In the video game "Postal 2" for the PC and for Playstation you are the main character and on the television screen in front of you is a pair of hands, these are your hands. Your gaming environment is a regular city or neighborhood where the general public is all around. The goal of this game is to, you guesed it, GO POSTAL. You can beat up, punch, kick, spit on, slap, rape, kill, choke, strangle, anyone you want and the more you do these things, the more your "character" points go up. Here is the most horrendous part of this game; you can physically walk up to a uniformed police officer, knock him out with a punch, dump gasoline on him, light him on fire, and as you watch his skin melt off while he screams, the main character pulls his scrawny little dick out and pisses on the cop! The best part is that when he is done pissing he says "Ahh, that's the ticket". In a poll done in Los Angeles public schools in 2005 82% of second graders have either played this game or one of the Grand Theft Auto games. I wonder why people think that it is cool to act like this.

Hopefully there will be some justice in prison for this shit bag.


----------



## Guest

After killing a corrections officer I don't think prision is going to be fun.


----------



## kwflatbed

He will end up as one of Duvals little pets.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Oscar32 said:


> Hopefully there will be some justice in prison for this shit bag.





OCKS said:


> After killing a corrections officer I don't think prison is going to be fun.





Wiggum_1 said:


> I'm sure Francis will think differently when he becomes "Queen for the Day" and gets traded around for cartons of cigarettes.





Mongo said:


> POS will get his.


I hope so fellas, but in Massachusetts I really wonder.
Read what some of the seasoned CO's have written in the past about life in MA State Prison. This fuqtard wont get a 10th of what hes due.
The "eye in the sky" will see to that.


----------



## Guest

What a bunch of fucking shitbags you guys are! An off duty CO gets killed doing what he thought was right and you copped up retards on this website try to invoke some form of political issue in order to tarnish this brave mans life.
I'm willing to bet that if one of you scumbags was in that bar you would have been the cowards you all are and looked the other way while he was killed.
I just forwarded your comments to every CO website in the Country. Thats the respect you show this guy after me and my fellow officers went up to New hampshire in respect for one of you getting killed? Not a single word of condolence to his family or 
dept.? Your all a disgrace.! 
rot in hell


----------



## kwflatbed

crazy irish said:


> What a bunch of fucking shitbags you guys are! An off duty CO gets killed doing what he thought was right and you copped up retards on this website try to invoke some form of political issue in order to tarnish this brave mans life.
> I'm willing to bet that if one of you scumbags was in that bar you would have been the cowards you all are and looked the other way while he was killed.
> I just forwarded your comments to every CO website in the Country. Thats the respect you show this guy after me and my fellow officers went up to New hampshire in respect for one of you getting killed? Not a single word of condolence to his family or
> dept.? Your all a disgrace.!
> rot in hell


The only @$$hole here is you
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4857&highlight=Richard+Dever


----------



## 94c

crazy irish said:


> What a bunch of fucking shitbags you guys are! An off duty CO gets killed doing what he thought was right and you copped up retards on this website try to invoke some form of political issue in order to tarnish this brave mans life.
> I'm willing to bet that if one of you scumbags was in that bar you would have been the cowards you all are and looked the other way while he was killed.
> I just forwarded your comments to every CO website in the Country. Thats the respect you show this guy after me and my fellow officers went up to New hampshire in respect for one of you getting killed? Not a single word of condolence to his family or
> dept.? Your all a disgrace.!
> rot in hell


nothing personal, but it's time to up the meds.


----------



## KozmoKramer

crazy irish said:


> What a bunch of fucking shitbags you guys are! An off duty CO gets killed doing what he thought was right and you copped up retards on this website try to invoke some form of political issue in order to tarnish this brave mans life.


Are you out of your fuckin mind?
The whole purpose of this thread and the comments subsequently added were in support of Ricky Dever and in disgust of the piece of shit that ended his life.
Your the shitbag here Jr. You're the one using it as an opportunity to grandstand and spew your barely coherent, anti-cop rant. Your act is old; it ended after your Duval for Commissar performance finished. And if you don't like what you read here; there's the door - use it.


----------



## HousingCop

*Seems as if crazy irish proves his screename correct. I knew Rick Dever as a friend of a friend and drove him home several times long ago since he lived near me at the time. He was a great guy and will be sorely missed by all those who knew him.*
*Nowhere in this thread did anybody mean to demean or otherwise sully Rick Devers name. Your rambling and basically incoherent statement only proves you're a TOOL in the 1st degree.*
*Furthermore, cutting and pasting of peoples responses in this thread and sending them to other Corrections related websites only proves you're not worthy of being a member of Masscops. In my opinion you should be banned from this website for such behavior. We already have the scumbags in the street and behind bars to deal with. We don't need "one of our own" (you) to worry about as well. *

*As one who's been threatened by other members on here of going to the "proper authorities" with my previous posts, I take great offense to your post. GFY and crawl back under the rock you came from. *


----------



## Oscar32

Irish,
Did you even fucking bother to read what all of us (and by US I mean police officers, now that you have so graciously drawn a line of division) wrote in defense of Rick, as well as all of our distaste for this bag of shit that took his life. You are out of line and further more out of your fucking mind with that rant you went. Not one person had one bad thing to say about Rick and the anger we all expressed in our responses was for the killer, NOT RICK. Pay attention and read ALL OF THE WORDS before you start accusing a bunch of good guys of a real shitty thing.
Personally, this is the last f#^%ing time I will ever respond to you.


----------



## gooday

What the hell are you talking about crazy Irish, these guys did nothing wrong. Why do you insist on turning everything around on the police officers on here. This is not the thread for it. By the way I was at Devers funeral and all the P.D's showed up in unbelievable numbers.

To all the police dept's that showed up, thank you for showing such a great deal of respect for a corrections officer, I'm sure it would have done him very proud. I dont work for Suffolk but its nice to know we all stand together when it counts. Believe me all of us in corrections that were there took notice.


----------



## pahapoika

only met Ricky a couple of times , he use to do some inmate transportation , but then stayed inside after getting his Sgt. stripes. went to the wake and was grateful to see all the Boston , State, Fire and Correction officers there to honer a really great kid.


----------



## Otto

Crazy Irish, go away.


----------



## 4ransom

He is just rabble rousing to get attention


----------



## lpwpd722

That is a crazy way to get attention. Wow, I really don't know where irish was coming from. There was no bashing going on except about the sick bastard who murdered Rick. I think a public apology would not be out of line at this point. All of you guys are wonderful, thanks for protecting your community. Stay safe.


----------

